

Alan Kay's Tribute to Ted Nelson at “Intertwingled” Fest [video] - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnrlSqtpOkw&feature=youtu.be

======
shaunxcode
For anyone who wants to play with the actual revived smalltalk system:
[http://lively-web.org/users/bert/Smalltalk-78.html](http://lively-
web.org/users/bert/Smalltalk-78.html)

------
agumonkey
Just when I thought I'd seen everything Kay's was involved in...

ps : at 9'47 is an interactive document with embedded live graphical
interpreter. Stunning.

------
slashink
This vision of what computing could be is amazing.

------
fmoralesc
Ted Nelson is one of my heroes, if only by his ability to connect so many dots
in such an original way. The more his ideas spread, the better the world.

